# what happened to hoster sonwebhost.com and how to restore



## prost (Jul 15, 2013)

hello.

I used to use reselling plan hosting at SonWebHost.com

Saddenly in friday 12 jul 2013 server got down.

website sonwebhost.com got down and still is unrisponsible.

phone and skype do not respond.

SO:

my websites are down

no fresh back_up

no understanding what's happening -- have I to wait (but it's 3d day) or to transfer to another hoster and is it possible at least to get copies of my data.

Can somebody tell me what's that?

Do somepody know personally *Mark* *Grannum*(it's owner) -- is he ok?

can somebody recommend what to do?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, regardless, I'd recommend you move away from 'SonWebHost'. A search on Google will show you he's not one to be trusted.

You've learned a lesson though - always have recent backups to hand!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, you should stay away from them. 

Doubt the owner is even named "Mark Grannum", but that's just me.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 15, 2013)

SonWebHost is a popular poster in this forum though. Might hear from them shortrly.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 15, 2013)

HE actually has client and you actually signed up with this character? 0_0


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 15, 2013)

His DNS is offline, even.  Maybe just forgot to pay server bill?


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 15, 2013)

I still want to know how I ended up on their mailing list, when I've never signed up with them before or even heard of them!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> I still want to know how I ended up on their mailing list, when I've never signed up with them before or even heard of them!


Haha! That's funny, the fact that you've never even heard of them. Maybe he saw your email in your signature and added you onto there.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 15, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Haha! That's funny, the fact that you've never even heard of them. Maybe he saw your email in your signature and added you onto there.


Yeah, I have no idea.  I then went onto his live chat to get removed and he asked me if I wanted to have a Martini in Cuba with him, or some shit like that.  Luckily he actually removed me!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 15, 2013)

His website is working for me again. prost are your services running again now? Any explanation provided by the host in regard to the downtime?


----------



## threz (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm willing to bet there was no communication from Sonwebhost because his email server was hosted on the same server as the website, the dns server... and obviously at least some of the VPSs he was selling.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> I then went onto his live chat to get removed and he asked me if I wanted to have a Martini in Cuba with him, or some shit like that.  Luckily he actually removed me!


 

Talk about random.  Also hilarious.


----------



## Sonwebhost (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi I very sorry for the outage which lasted 3 days and will try my very best not to disappoint my customers again. I am sending each customer a Free Martini Lunch via email hope your still on my mailing list.


----------



## Jade (Jul 24, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> Yeah, I have no idea.  I then went onto his live chat to get removed and he asked me if I wanted to have a Martini in Cuba with him, or some shit like that.  Luckily he actually removed me!





Sonwebhost said:


> Hi I very sorry for the outage which lasted 3 days and will try my very best not to disappoint my customers again. I am sending each customer a Free Martini Lunch via email hope your still on my mailing list.


That about sum's it up lol.


----------



## Damian (Jul 24, 2013)

Free martini lunch? or THREE martini lunch?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-martini_lunch


----------



## threz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> Hi I very sorry for the outage which lasted 3 days and will try my very best not to disappoint my customers again. I am sending each customer a Free Martini Lunch via email hope your still on my mailing list.


You're compensating your customers by sending them a coupon?


----------



## Damian (Jul 24, 2013)

What's interesting is that he's sending it to each customer... but from this thread, there's many people who weren't actually customers but are on the lunch. Everyone should sign up and receive a potential free lunch, except tanstaafl.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 24, 2013)

Execuse my language but WHAT THE FUCK AM I READING?


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 24, 2013)

@SeriesN I've asked myself that with every post he makes.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 24, 2013)

Free martini? Sign me up!


----------



## Lee (Jul 24, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> Hi I very sorry for the outage which lasted 3 days and will try my very best not to disappoint my customers again. I am sending each customer a Free Martini Lunch via email hope your still on my mailing list.


Best way to not disappoint your customers again is stop offering hosting.  And that is a serious comment.

Honestly I really don't know why I am blaming you.  It's the people that sign up with you that are to blame.


----------



## Gallaeaho (Jul 24, 2013)

It's a shame that my hosts don't offer alcohol as compensation for outages.........


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 24, 2013)

It'd suck to be a customer under 21 years old.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 24, 2013)

Except for those of us that were drinking before we were old enough to breed <_<

Proper heating was morbidly expensive growing up.  Potato-distilled vodka was more common than water.


----------



## prost (Jul 25, 2013)

Outage started Friday 15.07.2013 at ~morning and was restored in Monday deep night (+2 GMT).
Phone and Skype was not available, websites and emails was down, hoster's website -- the same. No ability to make fresh back-up. SEO positions was rapidly falling down. No hope or at least information if Mark is at least alive. 
Sad feeling that COMPANY that I was working with faked me: it is only one person indeed.

After waiting 3 days until Sunday's end, I decided to move to another hoster's server and to create websites there from my old back-ups.
When it was almost done, deep night at Monday, website became working so I rashed to make fresh copies of cPnael accounts.

No explanation or apologies that time. But I was very glad that it is at least working.
Of course, about martini I heard here at first -- but it does not matter -- I never drink alcohol because of my Christian vision. And I'm living in Europe, too far from Cuba. And I got too much problems with customers and SEO-positions and my time waste on restoring to be bought for $50 martini.

at Thursday, 25 July 2013 I got reply to my yelling that donwtimes days (just ~10 days later):

[18:12:45] SonWebHosting_Mark  Grannum: sites are running

[18:16:12] Me: really?

[18:16:17] Me: so soon

[18:17:23] Me: I had already moved from you to another company

[18:18:31] SonWebHosting_Mark  Grannum: ok was down over the weekend back on Monday

[18:18:40] SonWebHosting_Mark  Grannum: where your hosting now

[18:20:11] SonWebHosting_Mark  Grannum: Nameserver records returned by the parent servers are:

 

ns1.sonwebhost.com.   ['198.57.157.15']   [TTL=172800] 

ns2.sonwebhost.com.   ['198.57.157.16']   [TTL=172800] 

 

d.gtld-servers.net was kind enough to give us that information.

[18:22:52] SonWebHosting_Mark  Grannum: Yes my laptop crashed and all my key info was on it so I was kinda out of the mix for a moment

[18:23:33] SonWebHosting_Mark  Grannum: just rebuild everthing on two desktops so it would not happen again

[18:23:49] SonWebHosting_Mark  Grannum: hey how is life in Ukraine

[18:24:01] SonWebHosting_Mark  Grannum: did you get a look at your post at vps

[18:26:04] SonWebHosting_Mark  Grannum: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1184-what-happened-to-hoster-sonwebhostcom-and-how-to-restore/

[18:38:33] Me: would you like me to post your explanation there?

[18:43:19] SonWebHosting_Mark  Grannum: you post what you feel Eugene I am a good person so I enjoy everthing I do I am humble meaing I konw my limits and I thank you for hosting with my small company enjoy your day

[18:44:54] me: ok


----------

